# mientras + indicative / subjunctive



## soltango

Alguien me puede aclarar cuándo hay que usar el subjuntivo con la palabra "mientras" y cuando se usa el indicativo? He tenido muchas dudas durante mucho tiempo sobre este tema. 

Por ejemplo: 

The bright sun brings life to the plants as they grow their sweet fruit 

Se traduciría 

El sol brillante brinda la vida  a las plantas mientras que *crezca* su fruta dulce o mientras que *crece* su fruta dulce?

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## bsjd

Lo correcto es:
"El sol brillante brinda vida a las plantas mientras que *crece* su fruta dulce"


----------



## soltango

Gracias. ¿Me puedes explicar cómo saber cuando usar el subjuntivo con la palabra "mientras"?


----------



## sendai

En la frase que pusiste, yo diría "mientras crece" (sin "que", en indicativo). (En realidad, la frase en castellano no me convence mucho, pero eso es otro cantar.)

Si usas el subjuntivo, parece que el sol va dejar de brindar vida si la fruta deja de crecer.  "The bright sun brings life to the plants *as long as/if and only if* they grow their sweet fruit".  Otro ejemplo:

mientras no me defrauden seguiré defendiendolo a capa y espada

"Mientras que" se usa más en el sentido de "whereas": Yo soy alto mientras que mi hermano es bajito.  Pero hay gente que dice "mientras que" con el otro sentido también.


----------



## soltango

Gracias, Sendai, tu explicación me ayuda mucho. 

Y yo estoy bien de acuerdo con tu opinión de la frase original - me revuelve el estómago un poquito, realmente. Si fuera escritora todo sería diferente, no? Así es la vida de la traductora...


----------



## NewdestinyX

soltango said:


> Alguien me puede aclarar cuándo hay que usar el subjuntivo con la palabra "mientras" y cuando se usa el indicativo? He tenido muchas dudas durante mucho tiempo sobre este tema.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> The bright sun brings life to the plants as they grow their sweet fruit
> 
> Se traduciría
> 
> El sol brillante brinda la vida  a las plantas mientras que *crezca* su fruta dulce o mientras que *crece* su fruta dulce?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias



Soltango,
Has recibido respuestas buenísimas. Solo tengo una cosita para añadir. Como has oído -- "mientras (que) + indicativo" suele traducir "while" de inglés - y se refiere a una acción que sucede en el presente o en el pasado o una que es habitual. Pero además de querer decir "as long as" y "if and only if" como dijo Sendai -- 'mientras' + subjuntivo también traduce el concepto de «'while' + un evento en el futuro» y «'for as long as' + un evento en el futuro». 

Mientras (que) est_e_mos en Madrid, el mes que viene, compremos muchos regalos.
While/For as long as I'm in Madrid next month, let's buy lots of gifts.


----------



## Rayines

Dicho en español, *mientras* se utiliza con subjuntivo cuando significa *en tanto*.


----------



## soltango

Okay, so on that note (and thank you so much for all your helpful explanations) I need to translate, "We have a lot to learn, and we're going to have fun as we go!" (I'd like to mention that I'm not responsible for the original text...) 

Tenemos mucho para aprender, y vamos a divertirnos *mientras lo hagamos*.

Am I right to use the subjunctive, since it's in the future, as NewDestiny explained? 

Is it still a gramatically sound phrase to use the indicative - vamos a divertirnos mientras lo hacemos - and if so, what different meaning is conveyed by doing so? 

Thanks.


----------



## Rayines

soltango said:


> Okay, so on that note (and thank you so much for all your helpful explanations) I need to translate, "We have a lot to learn, and we're going to have fun as we go!" (I'd like to mention that I'm not responsible for the original text...)
> 
> Tenemos mucho para aprender, y vamos a divertirnos *mientras lo hagamos*.
> 
> Am I right to use the subjunctive, since it's in the future, as NewDestiny explained?
> 
> Is it still a gramatically sound phrase to use the indicative - vamos a divertirnos mientras lo hacemos - and if so, what different meaning is conveyed by doing so?
> 
> Thanks.


I would say it this way: 
1) _Tenemos mucho para aprender, y vamos a divertirnos *mientras lo hacemos (>>>while).*_
2) _*Mientras* nos divirtamos, aprenderemos mucho._*(>>>only if we/as far as we...)*.
(Así lo veo).


----------



## soltango

Creo que ahora lo capto. Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿Me podrían decir si está bien así, por favor?

El contexto: estamos en el curso

Aunque el curso/la clase de español sea (no se ha acabado, puede cambiar)/es (lo es ahora) muy interesante, va a ser mucho más divertido aprender en Madrid. Mientras (que) est_e_mos en Madrid, el mes que viene, compremos muchos regalos.
While/For as long as I'm in Madrid next month, let's buy lots of gifts. 

No estoy seguro de haber usado bien el subjuntivo con "mientras". Porque no todas las acciones futuras requieren el subjuntivo con "mientras" ¿no?

Gracias


----------



## NewdestinyX

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si está bien así, por favor?
> 
> El contexto: estamos en el curso
> 
> Aunque el curso/la clase de español sea (no se ha acabado, puede cambiar)/es (lo es ahora) muy interesante, va a ser mucho más divertido aprender en Madrid. Mientras (que) est_e_mos en Madrid, el mes que viene, compremos muchos regalos.
> While/For as long as I'm in Madrid next month, let's buy lots of gifts.
> 
> No estoy seguro de haber usado bien el subjuntivo con "mientras". Porque no todas las acciones futuras requieren el subjuntivo con "mientras" ¿no?
> 
> Gracias


Sigo creyendo que en este tipo de contexto la 'sola' posibilidad es 'el subjuntivo'. De verdad ése es un ejemplo 'perfecto' para demostrar el subjuntivo con 'mientras {que}'. La elección allí es solo una cuestión de la futuridad de eventos 'anticipados' en Madrid. La única razón para usar el indicativo después de 'mientras' sería si los eventos mencionados suceden en el presente o estuvieron sucediendo en el pasado. 

Mientras 'estábamos' aquí/allá, tratamos de.../pudimos...
Mientras 'estuvimos de novios' (no estamos ahora), comimos en.....
Mientras 'est*amos*' *aquí*, ahora, tratemos de.../podemos...
Mientras 'estemos' allá, luego, tratemos de../trataremos de../ podremos...

Eso es lo que me parece,
Grant


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias



> Sigo creyendo que en este tipo de contexto la 'sola' posibilidad es 'el subjuntivo'. De verdad ése es un ejemplo 'perfecto' para demostrar el subjuntivo con 'mientras {que}'. La elección allí es solo una cuestión de la futuridad de eventos 'anticipados' en Madrid. La única razón para usar el indicativo después de 'mientras' sería si los eventos mencionados suceden en el presente o estuvieron sucediendo en el pasado.
> 
> Mientras 'estábamos' aquí/allá, tratamos de.../pudimos...
> Mientras 'estuvimos de novios' (no estamos ahora), comimos en.....
> Mientras 'est*amos*' *aquí*, ahora, tratemos de.../podemos...
> Mientras 'estemos' allá, luego, tratemos de../trataremos de../ podremos...


 
¿Algún nativo me lo podría confirmar, por favor?

Gracias


----------



## flljob

Se pueden usar el subjuntivo y el indicativo, por supuesto que el sentido cambia.

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Sólo se usa el subjuntivo si ocurre en el futuro?

Mientras estés allí, ¿me podrías ayudar con X? (en dos días)
Mientras estás aquí, ¿me podrías ayudar con X? (ahora)

Gracias


----------



## Peterdg

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Sólo se usa el subjuntivo si ocurre en el futuro?
> 
> Mientras estés allí, ¿me podrías ayudar con X? (en dos días)
> Mientras estás aquí, ¿me podrías ayudar con X? (ahora)
> 
> Gracias


You use the subjunctive whenever you, as a speaker, see it as something that happens in the future or that extends into the future. As such, when you say "Mientras estás aquí, ¿me podrías ayudar con X? (ahora)" means :" while you are here, now, could you help me" but you could as well say "Mientras estés aquí, ¿me podrías ayudar con X? (ahora)" with which you would then mean: "while you are here now, and for as long as you will be here, could you help me".


----------



## Rayines

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Sólo se usa el subjuntivo si ocurre en el futuro?
> 
> Mientras estés allí, ¿me podrías ayudar con X? (en dos días)
> Mientras estás aquí, ¿me podrías ayudar con X? (ahora)
> 
> Gracias


Es complejo el español, porque también podríamos usar el presente del indicativo con un sentido de futuro: "Mientras estás allí (dentro de dos días), ¿me podrías ayudar....?" 
o bien, usar el subjuntivo también para el momento presente: "Mientras estés aquí, ¿me podrías ayudar...?".

Pero está bien como lo planteaste.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Me podrías explicar las diferencias, por favor? ¿Es igual en inglés?

1. As long as you are there, could you help me?=Mientras estés allí, ¿me podrías ayudar?
2. While you are there, could you help me?=Mientras estás allí, ¿me podrías ayudar?
3. While I wash the dishes, could you call them?=Mientras lavo los platos, ¿podrías llamarlos por teléfono/decirles que ya casi está lista la cena?
4. As long as you are here, could you help me?=Mientras estés aquí, ¿podrías ayudarme?
5. Mientras estés en España, ¿vas a...?=As long as you are in Spain, are you going to...?
6. Mientras estás en España, ¿vas a...?=While you are in Spain, are you going to...?

O este "as long as you are here" es más como "puesto que estás aquí"?

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

Me parece perfecta tu interpretación/traducción.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Me podrías explicar las diferencias, por favor? ¿Es igual en inglés?
> 
> 1. As long as you are there, could you help me?=Mientras estés allí, ¿me podrías ayudar?
> 2. While you are there, could you help me?=Mientras estás allí, ¿me podrías ayudar?
> 3. While I wash the dishes, could you call them?=Mientras lavo los platos, ¿podrías llamarlos por teléfono/decirles que ya casi está lista la cena?
> 4. As long as you are here, could you help me?=Mientras estés aquí, ¿podrías ayudarme?
> 5. Mientras estés en España, ¿vas a...?=As long as you are in Spain, are you going to...?
> 6. Mientras estás en España, ¿vas a...?=While you are in Spain, are you going to...?
> 
> O este "as long as you are here" es más como "puesto que estás aquí"?
> 
> Gracias


I think you totally get the idea of mientras, Chocolate.. But in #5 the English isn't really 'mientras'. There's ambiguity. That's why in my course on Spanish I use 'for as long as' and not simply 'as long as'. The way you've used 'as long as' in number 5 there it means 'since you're already going to be there'.. which would be 'puesto que' or 'ya que' + indicative in Spanish.. And it could also mean 'as long as' meaning 'in the case of' -- for which Spanish would use -- con tal de que + subjunctive. So the context of number 5 (and any example would) gets ambiguous by your using simple 'as long as'. Can we 'drop' the 'for' in English from 'for as long as' and still carry the mean? Sure.. But unless the context is clearly understood by both people it could get confusing and I think as the native Spanish speaking folks watch us write English I think it's better that we use 'for as long as' as a synonym for 'while' - rather than simply 'as long as'.

Greetings,
Grant


----------



## Rayines

Gracias, Grant, por tu explicación, creo que entiendo claramente la diferencia, espero que Chocolate también.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

So, the difference between "for as long as you are here, could you help me?"=mientras estés aquí, ¿me podrías ayudar? and "while you are here, could you help me?" is that in the first example I do not know how long you will be here, but in the second case I do?

Thanks


----------



## flljob

ChocolateLover said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> So, the difference between "for as long as you are here, could you help me?"=mientras estés aquí, ¿me podrías ayudar? and "while you are here, could you help me?" is that in the first example I do not know how long you will be here, but in the second case I do?
> 
> Thanks


 
Al revés. Mientras estés aquí se refiere a que la acción de estar terminará en un punto indefinido en el futuro.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Un saludo


----------



## NewdestinyX

Yes, Fljob is right. Of course he'd be right in the Spanish but he's also correct in the English -- to an extent..

In English we have greater flexibility.. The words while/for as long as/as long as could all be used synonymously.. In the Spanish both the subordinator and the use of indicative versus subjunctive give greater 'clarity' and 'specificity' about the context.. Mientras estás and Mientras estés can equally translate to 'while' in English.. To make the distinction in English clearer I use 'for as long as' and a 'future verb' to show 'estés' and 'while' and a present or past verb for estás/estuviste/estabas.. But in the English it's a bit of an 'artificial' distinction.

Like so many of these constructs we learn in Spanish there is no 'one and only fits' all set of English words that will always translate the one or the other..

But the notion of 'having no idea about and end in sight of a time period' is at the heart of using 'mientras + subjunctive' in the Spanish.

And still keep thinking of 'mientras' as in the same group with 'cuando/hasta que/después de que, etc that are 'time subordinators' requiring 'subjunctive' to show 'unfulfilled future' only.. 'Antes de que' is the only rule breaker in that it always takes subjunctive even in the past because when you say 'before' -- the thing that happens next is always in the 'future' from 'before'.. 

And interestingly.. in Spain 'después de que' only takes the subjunctive too where in Latin America they distinguish 'después de que' with indicative for present and past and subjunctive for future. That's a regional difference.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much



> And interestingly.. in Spain 'después de que' only takes the subjunctive too where in Latin America they distinguish 'después de que' with indicative for present and past and subjunctive for future. That's a regional difference.



Could a native speaker please confirm this for me? I just want to double check that it is for all of Spain.

Thank you


----------



## NewdestinyX

ChocolateLover said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> Could a native speaker please confirm this for me? I just want to double check that it is for all of Spain.
> 
> Thank you


There are several threads here at the forum
that already confirm it. You can search. And I am in Spain several times a year. I can assure you it is true for central and northern Spain. 

Grant


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Regards


----------



## flljob

ChocolateLover said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> Could a native speaker please confirm this for me? I just want to double check that it is for all of Spain.
> 
> Thank you



Lo que veo es que en España se usa más _después que_ en lugar de _después de que_. Y veo, además, que es mucho más frecuente el _indicativo_. Si se usa el subjuntivo, la oración tiene un sentido futuro.

Después de que fui a comer, descansé.
Después de que vaya a comer, descansaré.

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

En España, ¿es común usar "después de que descansara, comí" para actuar como si fuera el presente? ¿También se usa el indicativo en España? ¿Después de que descancé, comí"?

Gracias


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> Lo que veo es que en España se usa más _después  que_ en lugar de _después de que_.


Esto no tiene nada que ver con lo que dije. Y concuerdo contigo en cuanto a _después que_ vs. _después de que_.. pero.....



> Y veo, además, que es mucho  más frecuente el _indicativo_. Si se usa el subjuntivo, la oración  tiene un sentido futuro.


Con mucho respeto a ti, Fljob.. Es diferente en Mexico que en España.. Te aseguro. Y los nativos de España aquí en este foro y 'todos' a los que he entrevistado para mi curso de castellano (también mi editor *española*), todos, han dicho que en España (el centro y el norte) se usa 'solo' el subjuntivo después de "después de que" - en el presente y el pasado. En Mexico y Latinoamerica -- se usa los dos (indicativo/subjuntivo). Pero en España, no.


----------



## ChocolateLover

> Con mucho respeto a ti, Fljob.. Es diferente en Mexico que en España.. Te aseguro. Y los nativos de España aquí en este foro y 'todos' a los que he entrevistado para mi curso de castellano (también mi editor *española*), todos, han dicho que en España (el centro y el norte) se usa 'solo' el subjuntivo después de "después de que" - en el presente y el pasado. En Mexico y Latinoamerica -- se usa los dos (indicativo/subjuntivo). Pero en España, no.


 
En España, ¿solamente significa "after" o también indica que se regresa a ese momento como si todavía fuera el futuro al usar el pasado de subjuntivo?

En Latinoamérica, ¿se usa el subjuntivo si se refiere al futuro con "después (de) que" en el presente y en el pasado para regresar a ese momento como si fuera el futuro? ¿Y se usa el indicativo para cada otro caso?

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

ChocolateLover said:


> En Latinoamérica, ¿se usa el subjuntivo si se refiere al futuro con "después (de) que" en el presente y en el pasado para regresar a ese momento como si fuera el futuro? ¿Y se usa el indicativo para cada otro caso?
> 
> Gracias


Hola: en esta parte de Latinoamérica, es decir Argentina, usamos el subjuntivo solo para el futuro: "Después de que venga, te avisaré", o "Después de que haya venido, te avisaré" y el indicativo para el pasado: "Después (de) que vino, comenzamos a cenar". 
Otra forma de uso más sencilla, es el infinitivo: "Después de comer te llamo/llamaré/llamé".
El subjuntivo en el pasado lo usaríamos únicamente en un caso de discurso indirecto: "Le dije que le avisaría después de que (mi primo) viniese.


----------



## Peterdg

Tengo que confirmar lo que dice NewdestinyX. En España se suele utilizar un subjuntivo después de "después de que", también para el pasado. Yo, por mi parte, siempre lo había interpretado como un subjuntivo imperfecto que sustituye al pluscuamperfecto, lo que corresponde a su valor semántico.

En este caso, tendría que ser un subjuntivo imperfecto que termine en -ra, pero, para deciros la verdad, nunca he prestado atención. Sería interesante que unos nativos españoles de España nos confirmaran si también sería posible un subjuntivo imperfecto que se termine en -se después de "después de que" refiriéndose al pasado. De ser así, mi suposición sería incorrecta.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Peterdg said:


> Tengo que confirmar lo que dice NewdestinyX. En España se suele utilizar un subjuntivo después de "después de que", también para el pasado. Yo, por mi parte, siempre lo había interpretado como un subjuntivo imperfecto que sustituye al pluscuamperfecto, lo que corresponde a su valor semántico.
> 
> En este caso, tendría que ser un subjuntivo imperfecto que termine en -ra, pero, para deciros la verdad, nunca he prestado atención. Sería interesante que unos nativos españoles de España nos confirmaran si también sería posible un subjuntivo imperfecto que se termine en -se después de "después de que" refiriéndose al pasado. De ser así, mi suposición sería incorrecta.


Gracias Peterdg por tu confirmación -- pero tengo que decir que en mi experiencia en España -- no hay diferencia alguna entre las formas '-ra' y '-se' que tenga algo que ver con una razón gramatical. Pero también me interesaría mucho la opinión de un nativo sobre tu teoría. Vayamos a ver lo que dicen.. 

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## Peterdg

NewdestinyX said:


> Gracias Peterdg por tu confirmación -- pero tengo que decir que en mi experiencia en España -- no hay diferencia alguna entre las formas '-ra' y '-se' que tenga algo que ver con una razón gramatical. Pero también me interesaría mucho la opinión de un nativo sobre tu teoría. Vayamos a ver lo que dicen..
> 
> Un saludo,
> Grant


Lo que quiero decir es la forma "cantara" que equivale a "había cantado" y esto sólo funciona con una forma del subjuntivo imperfecto en _-ra_. La forma en _-se_ no se utiliza para desempeñar esta función.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Peterdg said:


> Lo que quiero decir es la forma "cantara" que equivale a "había cantado" y esto sólo funciona con una forma del subjuntivo imperfecto en _-ra_. La forma en _-se_ no se utiliza para desempeñar esta función.


Anda.. Ahora entiendo.. Ese uso ('-ra' por 'había + -ado/-ido'), es raro. Se usa más en al literatura. Y, discúlpeme, pero ¿por qué importa eso en lo de '_después de que_'?


----------



## Rayines

Hola Grant: No sé si es esto lo que preguntás, pero creo que lo que Peter dice es que, en caso de usarse el imperfecto del subjuntivo en reemplazo del pluscuamperfecto, (o, agrego yo, del pretérito simple) -por ejemplo: "Después de que había cantado/cantó (>>> canta*ra*) esa hermosa canción, el público pidió un bis"- se utiliza la terminación *ra *y no la terminación *se*.
¿Es así?


----------



## Peterdg

Rayines said:


> Hola Grant: No sé si es esto lo que preguntás, pero creo que lo que Peter dice es que, en caso de usarse el imperfecto del subjuntivo en reemplazo del pluscuamperfecto, (o, agrego yo, del pretérito simple) -por ejemplo: "Después de que había cantado/cantó (>>> canta*ra*) esa hermosa canción, el público pidió un bis"- se utiliza la terminación *ra *y no la terminación *se*.
> ¿Es así?


¡No habría podido decirlo mejor!

Lo que se dice después de "después de que" normalmente ocurre antes de lo que se dice en la principal (por el mero significado de "después de que"). Si la principal se encuentra en un tiempo pasado, lo que sigue "después de que" normalmente va en pluscuamperfecto (anterior a la principal) en caso de que no utilices el subjuntivo.


----------



## flljob

NewdestinyX said:


> Esto no tiene nada que ver con lo que dije. Y concuerdo contigo en cuanto a _después que_ vs. _después de que_.. pero.....
> 
> Con mucho respeto a ti, Fljob.. Es diferente en Mexico que en España.. Te aseguro. Y los nativos de España aquí en este foro y 'todos' a los que he entrevistado para mi curso de castellano (también mi editor *española*), todos, han dicho que en España (el centro y el norte) se usa 'solo' el subjuntivo después de "después de que" - en el presente y el pasado. En Mexico y Latinoamerica -- se usa los dos (indicativo/subjuntivo). Pero en España, no.


 
¿... y cuál sea el lugar que está diputado para las ánimas después que estén libres de las leyes de esta servidumbre?

... después que madura una parte de fruta del mismo árbol, va madurando la otra, para que así dure más días el fruto de él.

Después que ellos están ya más criados, y pueden servirse algún tanto de las alas...

...después que por la edad está flaco y pesado, y así inhábil para cazar, sale con sus cachorros...

Si te fijas en el primer caso es claramente un futuro.
¿Qué opinas de las demás?

Son todas tomadas de fray Luis de Granada.
 
Un ejemplo moderno tomado del DUE: *‘Él llegó después de ti. Él llegó después que [llegaste] tú’*. En el primer caso, equivale más propiamente a «a continuación de», y en el segundo a «más tarde que».

Saudos


----------



## NewdestinyX

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Me podrías explicar las diferencias, por favor? ¿Es igual en inglés?
> 
> 1. As long as you are there, could you help me?=Mientras estés allí, ¿me podrías ayudar?
> 2. While you are there, could you help me?=Mientras estás allí, ¿me podrías ayudar?
> 3. While I wash the dishes, could you call them?=Mientras lavo los platos, ¿podrías llamarlos por teléfono/decirles que ya casi está lista la cena?
> 4. As long as you are here, could you help me?=Mientras estés aquí, ¿podrías ayudarme?
> 5. Mientras estés en España, ¿vas a...?=As long as you are in Spain, are you going to...?
> 6. Mientras estás en España, ¿vas a...?=While you are in Spain, are you going to...?
> 
> O este "as long as you are here" es más como "puesto que estás aquí"?
> 
> Gracias


Yes, ChocolateLover -- that's basically the idea - though as I mentioned.. 'as long as', by itself, without 'for' can be ambiguous -- so to explain the difference it's best to use 'for as long as' as Peterdg also did in his explanation to you.. Peterdg and Rayines also make it clear that it's not simply about the 'future versus' the present'.. With mientras -- it's about where the speaker sees themselves and how they see the time period moving forward into the future. So the 'future' is a 'key' here.. but the event doesn't have to happen 'tomorrow' for the subjunctive to be used. The subjunctive is used to indicate that from whatever period of time the event starts if you see it stretching into the future with no 'end' mentioned -- then the subjunctive is used.. It's a very "Spanish speaking' way to think.. It takes a while to understand this usage.


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> ¿... y cuál sea el lugar que está diputado para las ánimas después que estén libres de las leyes de esta servidumbre?
> 
> ... después que madura una parte de fruta del mismo árbol, va madurando la otra, para que así dure más días el fruto de él.
> 
> Después que ellos están ya más criados, y pueden servirse algún tanto de las alas...
> 
> ...después que por la edad está flaco y pesado, y así inhábil para cazar, sale con sus cachorros...
> 
> Si te fijas en el primer caso es claramente un futuro.
> ¿Qué opinas de las demás?
> 
> Son todas tomadas de fray Luis de Granada.
> 
> Un ejemplo moderno tomado del DUE: *‘Él llegó después de ti. Él llegó después que [llegaste] tú’*. En el primer caso, equivale más propiamente a «a continuación de», y en el segundo a «más tarde que».
> 
> Saudos


No voy a 'pelear' contigo, Fljob. Todos los nativos de España saben que solo usan el subjuntivo después de 'después de que'. ¿Por qué? No importa.. Es sencillamente un regionalismo.. no diferente que en Mexico se usa 'carro' y en España 'coche'. No pasa nada.. Tranquilo.


----------



## flljob

María Moliner no fue mexicana. Y fray Luis de Granada era andaluz.
No se trata de pelear, lleguemos a una conclusión racional. El uso del subjuntivo tiene un matiz que no tiene el indicativo.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> María Moliner no fue mexicana. Y fray Luis de Granada era andaluz.


Dije temprano en la discusión que este regionalismo es en el norte y centro de España. Andaluz es en el sur, Fljob, donde distinguirán entre el indicativo y subjuntivo con _después de que_ como en Latinoamerica.


> No se trata de pelear, lleguemos a una conclusión racional. El uso del subjuntivo tiene un matiz que no tiene el indicativo.
> Saludos


No en el centro y norte de España, hombre, te aseguro.. _Racionalmente_, en la mente de una española del norte o centro (_supondría yo_) -- cualquier evento que sucedería 'después' de otro -- estaría en el futuro al compararse con el otro evento -- de ahí el uso de solo el subjuntivo. Es solo mi teoría. Pero lo que sí sé es que nunca se oye 'después (de) que + indicativo' en el centro y norte de España - como los nativos de estos regiones de España (la gran mayoría de España) ya han verificado. Eso es todo.

Oye Fljob -- un autor, como Moliner, por supuesto no establecería/se referiría a un regionalismo como si fuera una norma. Puede que lo mencione si fuera un gramático descriptivo. Drs. Butts y Benjamin mencionan este regionalismo en su libro de la gramática si necesitas prueba de un autor (lo cual yo también necesito en argumentos como éste...)


----------



## flljob

El otro grande de los Luises dice:
Hanse de tal manera las palomas en su compañía que, después que una vez se hermanan dos, macho y hembra, para vivir juntos, jamás deshacen la compañía...

Dice que le halló a poco tiempo que anduvo, después que se apartó de las rondas de la ciudad; que, según el sentido espiritual...

... y era castellano.


Son sentidos diferentes. No confundamos la magnesia con la gimnasia. Si a los castellanos actuales les parece incorrecto el uso del indicativo y obligatorio el uso del subjuntivo, se trata, efectivamente de un minúsculo regionalismo en el amplísimo mundo del español.

Si no te convence fray Luis de León, nacido en Castilla La Mancha, mira lo que dice una cristiana nueva pero castellana vieja:
Porque considero que, después que el Señor los llamaba, no le tornaban a ofender. 

...como después que comencé a tener oración me parecía a mí le he tenido...

...después que comencé a comulgar, dejé cosa por confesar...

... mas después que el otro le descubre la gran revuelta de sus pensamientos, que por su causa le hacen guerra....


Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

flljob said:


> Son sentidos diferentes. No confundamos la magnesia con la gimnasia. Si a los castellanos actuales les parece incorrecto el uso del indicativo y obligatorio el uso del subjuntivo, se trata, efectivamente de un minúsculo regionalismo en el amplísimo mundo del español.


Sea como sea.. Cuando una persona viaja a España, tienen que acostumbrarse a usar(y oír) solo el subjuntivo después de 'después de que'. Tal y como en Mexico hay cosas que se dicen solo en Mexico. No es una cuestión de 'lo correcto o lo incorrecto'. Regionalismos son - sencillamente 'regionalismos'.  Mexico los tiene y España los tiene y a veces consisten en diferencias en sintaxis verbales - aunque regionalismos suelen consistir en frases modismaticos únicos o en diferencias en ciertas sustantivos.

De seguro, Fljob, tú y yo concordamos perfectamente y completamente en lo de 'después de que' poder llevar ambos el indicativo y el subjuntivo -hablando gramaticalmente. Claro.... Todos los libros de la gramática apoyan eso. Es solo que yo tenía que desafiar tu declaración que en la mayoría de España se emplean los dos -- cuando no es el caso para nada. ¿Has estado a España alguna vez? Yo estoy allá muy a menudo. Por eso conozco este regionalismo de la ausencia del indicativo con 'después de que'. (Y hasta 'se me ha corregido' al usarlo 'con el indicativo' -- )

Eso es todo, compadre. Y gracias por tus ejemplos aunque son ejemplos 'académicos'. 
Grant


----------



## riolocha

¡Hola!  Gracias a todos por su tratamiento extenso de este tema.  Ni participaba, pero he tenido la misma confusión y aprendí tanto en leer este hilo.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:



> 1) _Tenemos mucho para aprender, y vamos a divertirnos *mientras lo hacemos/hagamos (>>>while). ¿También está bien el subjuntivo porque tiene lugar en el futuro?*_
> 2) _*Mientras* nos divirtamos, aprenderemos mucho._*(>>>only if we/as far as we...)*.


 
Gracias


----------

